# info on late 1950's reserve army uniform



## Maxadia (16 May 2013)

I'm trying to find some info and some pictures on the army reserve uniforms from the late 1950's.  I have an old picture of my father, and I'd like to get it digitally redone for him.  If anyone could direct me to a website showing some uniforms in colour, etc. that'd be great.

Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (16 May 2013)

Lots of sites if you use Goggle entering:  uniforms, Canada, army, 1950


----------



## mariomike (16 May 2013)

RDJP said:
			
		

> If anyone could direct me to a website showing some uniforms in colour, etc. that'd be great.



You may wish to look at 1949 Pattern Battle Dress.

 "After the Second World War, several variations to the Battle Dress blouse were made, and by the Korean War the 1949 Pattern became the standard.   This pattern remained on inventory, unchanged, until replaced for field dress with the Combat Uniform.  It was retained as a dress uniform, especially in Reserve units, until replaced by the Canadian Forces uniform (CF Green) during the late 1960s and early 1970s.":
http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/uniforms/uniform.htm

More:
http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/uniforms/battledress.htm


----------



## CCR (16 May 2013)

The MP museum has lots of good pics and info as well:

http://mpmuseum.org/index3.html


----------

